# Desperate for Help!!!!



## beckyscottg (Jul 19, 2012)

My Dad is very, very sick in intensive care in Valencia following a major operation, his an Expat and has lived in Spain for 4 years with his English partner. Both speak limited Spanish. (they live in Formentera del Segura)
Unfortunately we (and the rest of the family) live in England. 

His partner has been told he is critical, and is only allowed into intensive care for 5-10mins twice a day.

I would appreciate an advice, shared experience, contacts.... is there any advocacy service we can get in touch with? Can we contest the visiting arrangements? Will they tell us if they think the worst?

We are trying to sort flights our asap but fear that once in Valencia it will be more difficult. 

Please, please help!!!


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

beckyscottg said:


> My Dad is very, very sick in intensive care in Valencia following a major operation, his an Expat and has lived in Spain for 4 years with his English partner. Both speak limited Spanish. (they live in Formentera del Segura)
> Unfortunately we (and the rest of the family) live in England.
> 
> His partner has been told he is critical, and is only allowed into intensive care for 5-10mins twice a day.
> ...


When my mum was in intensive care, the visiting hours were the same, strictly enforced, unlike when patients are on an ordinary ward. Only one visitor per patient and for a maximum of 10 minutes. The patients in intensive care are critically ill and their well-being is the primary concern. Visiting was at 9.30 am and 7.30 pm but if a patient was being admitted during this time, visiting was postponed until the patient had been made comfortable and they were stable. I never heard anyone complain about this, so I don't understand why you would want to contest the visiting time allowed. Between 10.30 and 12.30 the specialists called in the family members to give them information about the patients' conditions and I have always found the doctors here to be very truthful and precise when explaining the situation.


----------



## beckyscottg (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank for the information... Sorry contest was probably too strong, having worked in the NHS for the last 15years its very difficult to understand the cultural differences of Spain.
Basically he may be dying..... we want the precious time with him. So for us it very harsh that we can not be with him. I hope you understand.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

beckyscottg said:


> My Dad is very, very sick in intensive care in Valencia following a major operation, his an Expat and has lived in Spain for 4 years with his English partner. Both speak limited Spanish. (they live in Formentera del Segura)
> Unfortunately we (and the rest of the family) live in England.
> 
> His partner has been told he is critical, and is only allowed into intensive care for 5-10mins twice a day.
> ...


that's normal visiting for Intensive Care - it was the same in Denia when my dad was there last year - not like the UK where you can come & go more freely

they will definitely tell you if they fear the worst - I remember being really glad my dad couldn't speak Spanish .....................

try contacting these people Help of Denia - Providing support in emergencies when medical services are involved .... I don't think they themselves cover Valencia, but I'm sure they'll know who does - they are/speak English


----------



## beckyscottg (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you will try Help of Denia..... massively grateful of this link X


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It must be so stressful and worrying for the family, but I'm sure your dad is in good hands-
As you are finding out hospitals work differently here. I was on the other side of this earlier on in the year with my mum being in hospital in England. She was in there for months whereas in Spain it would have been a couple of weeks and then physio and doctors visits at home or with an ambulance to take her in as and when needed! There was very little info whereas in Spain, even with someone in intensive care we were told we could phone or go and ask for an update at any time, night or day, but in the UK my mum never saw a doctor for days on end!!
The treatment here is usually first class, the doctors are well trained, I've just found them too business like, lacking in the human touch, but professional and hospitals well equipped.

You could try Age Concern Spain
http://acespana.org/acos/
and The UK in Spain website
Healthcare


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

beckyscottg said:


> My Dad is very, very sick in intensive care in Valencia following a major operation, his an Expat and has lived in Spain for 4 years with his English partner. Both speak limited Spanish. (they live in Formentera del Segura)
> Unfortunately we (and the rest of the family) live in England.
> 
> His partner has been told he is critical, and is only allowed into intensive care for 5-10mins twice a day.
> ...



This is a hard one to give advice on. For me, I would insist on open visiting for near relatives. Doctors have a view which doesn't consider survivors,rightly so, they deal with the problem in front of them.

contact the nearest Brittish Consualate, if you want to get your father back to the UK. THEY WILL DO THEIR BEST TO HELP.


----------

